# Toasty is this you?



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

[youtube:35q8rxgg]http://www.youtube.com/v/yZ8DH9mi3gM?hl=en_US&version=3[/youtube:35q8rxgg]


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

it looks like him ?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Man some people give us duck hunter a bad name and make us look bad. I dont know what to say about that Video.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Man some people give us duck hunter a bad name and make us look bad. I dont know what to say about that Video.


You just have to take it as a good laugh. He's just making lite of the new duck commander crowd. At the first when he says me and my pitbull out hunting, all of clarks posts came flooding back and had me really chuckling to myself. And then the number of ducks he killed keep climbing making me laugh thinking of toasty's amazing season thread.

Its just a good laugh and nothing more lol.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Man some people give us duck hunter a bad name and make us look bad. I dont know what to say about that Video.
> ...


I got a good laugh out of it that for sure.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Ha, great video. That is not me, he was my protege for a year or two, but we had to part ways because I wanted to hunt with no decoys and he wanted to use only spinning wings. I do agree with him that you're a punk if you're not using Black cloud ammo and painting your face.



dkhntrdstn said:


> Man some people give us duck hunter a bad name and make us look bad. I dont know what to say about that Video.


Dustin, that video is called satire. I'm pretty sure he was exaggerating to point out how stupid and gullible most of us ducks hunters can be at times. If you thought he was serious, I'd say he did a great job on the video.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Man some people give us duck hunter a bad name and make us look bad. I dont know what to say about that Video.
> ...


+1. God bless Clark and Pit.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Man some people give us duck hunter a bad name and make us look bad. I dont know what to say about that Video.


Dustin, that video is called satire. I'm pretty sure he was exaggerating to point out how stupid and gullible most of us ducks hunters can be at times. If you thought he was serious, I'd say he did a great job on the video.[/quote]

I was not thinking he was serious at all. im not that dumb.Just like I dont believe any of your dumb post.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> At the first when he says me and my pitbull out hunting, all of clarks posts came flooding back and had me really chuckling to myself. Its just a good laugh and nothing more lol.


+1, exactly what I thought when he said that, those were funny posts.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I was not thinking he was serious at all. im not that dumb.Just like I dont believe any of your dumb post.


I don't think you're dumb, but I am a little hurt that you think my posts are dumb. I wasn't trying to make people believe my post, I was making fun of the guys that take waterfowling way to seriously and buy into the hype of the waterfowl marketing machine.

If you were offended at my post because you wear a black hoodie, have to have a camo shotgun, shoot fast shotshells, and blow your call way too much then I apologize, because I was making fun of you.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks like I have a lot of work to do this off season. Man, that guy is good!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Failing to paint his ears is a rookie mistake!!'


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I have been rereading _"A Sand County Almanac, and Sketches Here and There"_ recently. In his essay, "Wildlife in American Culture", Aldo Leopold says some things that come to mind after watching this video, and my own observations in the marsh today.

_* As an end-case consider the duck hunter, sitting in a steel boat behind composition decoys. A put-put motor has brought him to the blind without exercise. Canned heat stands by to warm him in case of a chilling wind. He talks to the passing flocks on a factory caller, in what he hopes are seductive tones; home lessons from a phonograph record have taught him how. The decoys work, despite the caller; a flock circles in. It must be shot at before it circles twice, for the marsh bristles with other sportsmen, similarly accoutred, who might shoot first. He opens up at 70 yards, for his polychoke is set for infinity, and the advertisements have told him that Super-Z shells, and plenty of them, have a long reach. The flock flares. A couple of cripples scale off to die elsewhere. Is this sportsman absorbing cultural value? Or is he just feeding minks? The next blind opens up at 75 yards; how else is a fellow to get some shooting? This is duck shooting, current model. It is typical of all public grounds, and many private clubs. Where is the go-light idea, the one bullet tradition?*_

The book was published in 1949. Substitute MM for put-put, Avery Hot Buys for composition, Patternmaster for Polychoke, Black Cloud for Super-Z, etc, and it rings true today.

For those of you not familiar with Leopold, here's a Wiki. He was a very big deal in his day.:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aldo_Leopold


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow 1949. Some things just don't change.


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

I was born in 1949. Things have changed alot since then. However, things such as our feelings toward wildlife seem to remain the same. I'm always amazed to see the variety of birds,deer,elk,and other critters in my little world. I hope all of you see it like I do.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I was born in 1952, and have always enjoyed spending time alone in the outdoors. My favorite book growing up was the Herter's catalog, which was filled with pretty crappy merchandise, each item called, "Herter's World's Finest...". My favorite periodical was, _"Field and Stream"_, and I couldn't wait for the mailman to bring the latest issue so I could read the latest article by Corey Ford. He had a column called, "The Lower Forty Hunting, Shooting and Inside Straight Club". Many of his articles are anthologized in books. I have and recommend his, _"The Corey Ford Sporting Treasury"._

Here's a Wiki on Ford.:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corey_Ford

I agree with Leopold about the gadgetry today replacing skills and effort in our outdoor pursuits. Things like MM, spinning wing decoys, the latest and greatest choke tubes and shells, electronic dog training collars, etc, devalue the outdoor or wilderness experience for me. I'll continue on as always, muddling through, killing a bird here and there.

One of my most memorable experiences in the last several years had nothing to do with killing or gadgets. I paddled back to the boat ramp at Howard Slough after dark one evening. It was when the swans were in, and I had watched about 2000 of them spiral into the pond all afternoon. Paddling back, I couldn't see much, but was privileged to have ducks, geese and swans flying low overhead, keeping me company all the way back. The sounds of wing beats, waterfowl calling, my paddle dipping into and lifting out of the water, and the water sliding down the sides of my canoe are things I'll remember for a long time. You can only witness those things when you're a silent visitor. No amount of money, no mechanized contraption will get you there. It's there for the asking, though, if you listen.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Paddler, 

Do you keep logs on your trips to the marsh?

If so I am wondering if it was you I seen at HC on my swan hunt on the 16th of november paddling back to the ramp. We said hi and I commented that boy that's looks like some work or something like that. 

Ring any bells?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I take photos and keep a log that way. I was in Canada on that date. I hunted HC out of my canoe on December 7th.


----------

